# ATT Juice Makers - What setups do you use?



## Duffie12 (19/5/16)

Not sure if this has been asked before but I thought it would be interesting.

To all our Juice Makers and Mixologists out there. What setups do you use when creating and tweaking your juices. Do you test across a variety of setups or target specific types of devices e.g. RDAs? Do you have a go to setup which you find brings out the nuances of your mix? Or do you aim to get the juice working best in common popular tanks e.g. Subtank Mini?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (19/5/16)

This is a very good question!

For me i generally vape my juices on the following setups

Drippers - Goon, Kennedy 24 or the Petri for initial testing and if i like it i then put the juice in a tank (subtank or muiltiple dual coil RBa tanks to test it)

I also like to use claptons or fuzed claptons when testing the juices and i am now using aliens also to see how it goes.

I personally done use commercial tanks or coils to test them cause there are way to many to use and they all work veryy different ie using diff material like ceramic\ ni200 or kanthal.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Good thread @Duffie12 
Have moved it to "Who has stock". Will perhaps get more involvement from the vendors here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (23/5/16)

I personally try to use as big an assortment as I can. From my trusty Lemo2 at 20-30W to a velocity at 80-100W and then a bunch of drippers and tanks in between, but none with commercial coils - rewick too often to be able to afford those!!! My preferred choices are now, Theorem, Billow V3, Cthulhu V2, Sapor, Hastur RDA, Velocity Mini.

I now run everything SS too, as I generally prefer to run temp control. I love SS TC, it's like kanthal but better! Fewer wicking issues (more forgiving to bad wicking) and you can vape your cotton clean, without dry hitting. Works great for when I'm not feeling up to rewicking. I usually reach for some premade 316 claptop, 28/32, but in some setups I'll use 26 or 28g 316L, depending on what's most suitable. I tweak my wattage until the ramp up time is fast, while still blending in with the TC limiting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (23/5/16)

I try to use as many different setups as possible. From drippers with claptons to SS temp control and different tanks with different builds. Like @Mike my ADV is SS temp control at the moment. When it comes to developing a juice I tend to lean more towards what I like to vape myself, drippers with nice hot builds. It is very difficult to get a juice to taste exactly the same on all devices. Some flavors just need more heat to work well. Most commercial coils today do a pretty good job and juices tend to taste pretty good on them so I wont say you are missing a lot of the flavor but you may be missing out on some of the more subtle notes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

